# Command line MP3 player?



## kreiggers (May 23, 2002)

Anyone know of a command line MP3 player that will run under OSX 10.4? I'm looking for a simple low overhead command line tool that will let me listen to streamed MP3s. I want to use it for monitoring streams as I concurrently run streamripper.

Thanks


----------



## fintler (May 29, 2002)

try searching for mpg123 from http://www.freshmeat.net/


----------



## scruffy (May 30, 2002)

It's on the forked.net multimedia page, here:
http://macosx.forked.net/showcat.php?cat=Multimedia&sortmethod=reverse


----------



## Koelling (May 31, 2002)

Anyone use this for an alarm clock? 

seems like that's all I've been trying to do lately, find the best alarm clock 

it seems like cron needs to open a shell before it can use mpg123 because it needs to output stuff. The way I have it now I get errors (via my system mail) telling me that mpg123 could not open sound.


----------

